# How hard is it to ride a dirt bike?



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm (hopefully) moving to the mountains with a lot of OHV access right in the "back yard". So I was thinking my next bike purchase is going to have a throttle. But I've never thrown a leg over a dirt bike before. A 6" travel bike setup with DH tires is about the closest I've been.

If we set aside the differences in controls, brakes clutch etc how do they compare? Obviously one has a motor and weighs about 6-8 times as much, but how hard are they to ride techy stuff. Is it harder to track stand? What about drop offs when you have to get the front wheel up without much space (wheelie drop on an mtb)?

I see a lot of youtube video that make it look hard to ride over stuff but in the video below the guy rides it a lot like an MTB, shifting his weight around to maintain balance in the rock gardens. Is he just making is look easy?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

A lot of the skills transfer but they aren't the same, obviously.

Start off slow. Ride with folks with better skills as you progress. Have the right protective gear. Have fun.

Braking and adjusting for differences in dirt surfaces, rocks, logs, etc is probably the skill that transfers the best. Reading the trail and terrain ahead is also comparable but you have to look further ahead on the moto because you're going faster.

Getting the front wheel up is easy on a motorcycle but takes a different technique. Throwing your weight back and pulling on the bars is the same but a simple blip of the right wrist gets the extra speed up rather than a hard pedal stroke.

One thinkg I've found lately as I go back to the moto a bit more (35 years of moto before converting to mtbs 12-14 years ago) is I miss being able to get way back behind the seat on steep downs. The fender prevents you from doing this. I never noticed it as a problem before I got into mtbs though.

The other thing I notice is that motos take a ton more upper body strength and really work you hard in slow, technical riding. Much harder to muscle, lift, pickup, the moto compared to an mtb.

I had a buddy that did just that (made the switch to motos after years of mtbs). I met him as he was just gettting into motos and I was starting to transition into mtbs. He was a strong mtb rider and had raced at a fairly elite level before switching but had never really ridden dirt bikes. I had been riding and racing motos at a pretty high level at the time and it wasn't long before he was keeping up with me pretty well on most types of terrain.

Since he's gone almost exclusively to motos over the past 5-6 years since he's moved away and I've gone almost exlcusively to mtbs in that same time..... I'll bet he'd leave me in the dust on a moto now.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for that in depth answer Krob! Looks like I should hit the gym, because right now, I'd probably struggle muscling around my mtb (which I haven't ridden in years). 

A lighter electric trials bike would be fun for playing around the house, but they are still pretty heavy - for now.


----------



## Irishcarbombs (Aug 15, 2011)

I miss my dirt bike! Like KRob said, start slow like in any new sport and work your way up. The skills are similar, but you're riding a bike with a ton more power and more weight. Just be safe and wear the appropriate gear. Take time to progress and definetely ride with people that will push you! Have fun!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Irishcarbombs said:


> Just be safe and wear the appropriate gear. Take time to progress and definetely ride with people that will push you! Have fun!


But I don't have cash for a helmet AND the cr500 that I want.

Joking of course.


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

I'm like the guy KRob described...

Trail riding is generally pretty easy. Being comfortable at speed takes a while but with mountain biking background it comes quickly.

I found that I learned the most not just from riding with experienced folks but mostly from racing enduros. The pressure to keep moving, pick up the bike, and get the hell out of the way of better riders made me learn so many techniques that just trail riding doesn't teach you.

Technical riding is one of my favorite things. Yes trials is amazing. No it doesn't come easily. I didn't bother with it. Instead I ride my trail bike on anything I can. The best advise I can give you with learning to ride technical terrain is to completely ignore the damage you will do to the motorcycle. You will loop it out, drop it on the radiator, dump it in water, break every piece of plastic, and rip knobs off tires. You will learn how to spend a lot of money either fixing it yourself or paying someone to fix it. Guards may be heavy but they work, especially radiator guards.

2 strokes kick ass on technical terrain BTW. They will scare you (CR500 is retarded) but the lighter weight makes a huge difference when you have to pick the bike up off you when you dump it in the rocks. :thumbsup:

Have fun!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Those electric bikes are expensive, possibly too expensive to be trashing on the rocks. But being able to hit up jumps/trails/obstacles around the five acres without feeling bad about the noise would be ******* awesome. They still don't have the range for trial riding... yet!

I have no idea what would be the best gas bike for trail riding, but it won't be a cf500 to start with . The trails all start at around 10,000ft and go up from there, so i assume any gas powered bike is going to be down on power 30-40%. It might make sense to really look at the power it's going to make where I'll be riding it most of the time. Then again I'm lighter than most, so I'll probably just got for a 125 two stroke to start out.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> The trails all start at around 10,000ft and go up from there, ......... so I'll probably just got for a 125 two stroke to start out.


These two statements don't go together well at all. 125cc 2-strokes are light but they don't make great trail bikes because they make most of their power at fairly high RPM..... and at a 10,000' + it will be worse.

You don't need a super powerful engine but something that has enough grunt and low-end power to keep you going in slow techy, steep, high-altitude situations is going to be easier to ride than a 125. Think KTM 300XCW with a slipper clutch. Great bike, fairly light, and beginner friendly.

Poke around on some dirt bike sites and ask questions and you'll get some good advice. I like KTMTalk and Thumpertalk.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

and make sure you have good health insurance. I have not met a motohead who has not spent time in the hospital yet. For starter, assume a broken leg minumum.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Probably the hardest part of learning to ride well in techy terrain is using the clutch to control wheel spin and prevent stalling. Also, the foot operated rear brake is awkward, especially when you're used to handbrakes. However, you can install an auto-clutch and handbrake! I spent 5 years on a 4stroke with regular dirtbike setup (and won some woods races) before switching to a 2stroke with auto-clutch and MTB style brakes. I immediately became much faster. When I let MTBers try my dirtbikes they can ride them comfortably right away and grin ear to ear. The big bike is a KTM 300xc and my play bike is a KTM 105sx. The later is basically the same size as a DH bike and is sooo fun on techy trails like Moab's Sovereign Singletrack.
My recommendation for an MTBer's first dirtbike (if you want full size instead of the 105sx*) is a KTM 200xc-w with the clutch and brake mods. It has enough power for anything without being out of control, is as light as a full size bike can get, and is setup from the factory for trail riding but with some clicker twisting can handle motocross tracks.

*The 105's lighter weight and lower height make it very MTB feeling but its smaller wheels and barely adequate power have their limitations at high speeds and on steep climbs. Also, it requires some mods (stiffer springs, flywheel weight, lower pegs) for a full size adult.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Get a rekluse for your moto if you plan to trail ride. Trust me.


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

<---- Another KTM 300 EXC with a Rekluse here. It is a beast. Agreed that the KTM 200 is a great bike for trail riding.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

69erSycip said:


> <---- Another KTM 300 EXC with a Rekluse here. It is a beast. .


True. But it's a friendly beast. Like Mike from Monsters Inc.: Big and strong but soft and cuddly at the same time.

Agree. The 200 is a great place to start for the type of riding he describes.


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

Well I don't know how cuddly it is but you are right in that it is a manageable beast. I bought it as a race bike but it gets out on the trails when I know I don't need the plated trail bike (CRF250X) which handles better than the 300 but it is a worthless **** at high altitude technical riding. Bog bog bog


----------



## uncreative (Apr 1, 2004)

my first dirtbike coming from mtb was a ktm 300. it was a good bike to learn on, but you did have to respect her once you were on the pipe. 

getting a dirtbike is the best thing that happened to my mtb handling skills. and i wasn't a slouch before. the only problem is that dirtbiking is so much fun, i gave up mtbing for quite a few years. that is fixed now. 

+1 on health insurance. you will use it.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Steve71 said:


> t being able to hit up jumps/trails/obstacles around the five acres without feeling bad I have no idea what would be the best gas bike for trail riding, but it won't be a cf500 to start with . The trails all start at around 10,000ft and go up from there, so i assume any gas powered bike is going to be down on power 30-40%. It might make sense to really look at the power it's going to make where I'll be riding it most of the time. Then again I'm lighter than most, so I'll probably just got for a 125 two stroke to start out.


Don't get a 125, and please don't get a 500 either (unless its a fourstroke). You'll outgrow the 125 in about 2 months. You don't need a 2-stroke 500 unless you're on sand IMO (that is the only place I've found the power to be manageable; it is just stupid on trails). A 4 stroke is gonna be a lot easier to learn on, w/ the power down low and all that. I grew up riding, but haven't had a moto for 15 years, so I'm admittedly am a little out of the game so I can't give a lot of suggestions. My dad has a mid 2000's 4-stroke 450f that is a great bike to ride on sand and trails.

Agree that with most riding, it is an easy transition from one to the other (although I know more who have gone moto --> mtb than the other way around). Especially if you're doing trail riding -- that video was closer to TT riding, and his bike probably wasn't the best choice for it. A couple of my youngest brother's friends have been racing motos most of their lives and took up DH mtbs a couple years back. They were far better than me on a moto, and sad to say, after 1 season on mtbs, are far better than me on a DH course or bike park now, too!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

KRob said:


> These two statements don't go together well at all. 125cc 2-strokes are light but they don't make great trail bikes because they make most of their power at fairly high RPM..... and at a 10,000' + it will be worse.


Yeah I'm very conscious about getting something with a manageable weight, but it's a mute point if the power band makes it useless at this altitude.



KRob said:


> You don't need a super powerful engine but something that has enough grunt and low-end power to keep you going in slow techy, steep, high-altitude situations is going to be easier to ride than a 125. Think KTM 300XCW with a slipper clutch. Great bike, fairly light, and beginner friendly.


Thanks, I'll check out that bike. I have a torque monster of a truck (inline 6 turbo diesel) and it even feels weak at this altitude until it builds some boost. You can really never have enough torque up here. Can't wait until electrics get a bit better - no loss of power at altitude and a big flat, fat torque starting at .0001 rpms!



KRob said:


> Poke around on some dirt bike sites and ask questions and you'll get some good advice. I like KTMTalk and Thumpertalk.


Will do thanks!



chauzie said:


> and make sure you have good health insurance. I have not met a motohead who has not spent time in the hospital yet. For starter, assume a broken leg minumum.


We have good health insurance. I know it's a dangerous sport, but I've wanted a dirt bike since I was about 7 years old. If I don't do it now (40), I'll be too old


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> However, you can install an auto-clutch and handbrake! I spent 5 years on a 4stroke with regular dirtbike setup (and won some woods races) before switching to a 2stroke with auto-clutch and MTB style brakes. I immediately became much faster.


Hell yes. I was loathing the idea of a foot brake. Being an Aussie, I ride my mtb with a right front brake, so an auto clutch and rear left hard brake would be perfect!



Lelandjt said:


> My recommendation for an MTBer's first dirtbike (if you want full size instead of the 105sx*) is a KTM 200xc-w with the clutch and brake mods. It has enough power for anything without being out of control, is as light as a full size bike can get, and is setup from the factory for trail riding but with some clicker twisting can handle motocross tracks.


Thanks for the recommendation - I'll check out.



Lelandjt said:


> *The 105's lighter weight and lower height make it very MTB feeling but its smaller wheels and barely adequate power have their limitations at high speeds and on steep climbs. Also, it requires some mods (stiffer springs, flywheel weight, lower pegs) for a full size adult.


Might work for the wife, she wants a bike as well (does a wife get any more perfect that that!?)



Gemini2k05 said:


> Get a rekluse for your moto if you plan to trail ride. Trust me.


I don't need no convincing - I'm sold!


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

Steve71 said:


> I don't need no convincing - I'm sold!


Sweet! $900 for the Rekluse and $200 for the brake kit. Easy right?!?!

Actually, thanks to you guys I'm now thinking of that brake kit. With my Rekluse I have to feather the clutch on gnarly downhills to get a little engine braking. If I just use the front and rear brakes I can't get a ton of control mostly because the back brake skids so easily with my big ass feet stabbing at the pedal.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

uncreative said:


> getting a dirtbike is the best thing that happened to my mtb handling skills. and i wasn't a slouch before. the only problem is that dirtbiking is so much fun, i gave up mtbing for quite a few years. that is fixed now.


So much great mtbing around here, but it's time to mix it up. No doubt things will come full circle at some point.



Tystevens said:


> Don't get a 125, and please don't get a 500 either (unless its a fourstroke). You'll outgrow the 125 in about 2 months. You don't need a 2-stroke 500 unless you're on sand IMO (that is the only place I've found the power to be manageable; it is just stupid on trails). A 4 stroke is gonna be a lot easier to learn on, w/ the power down low and all that. I grew up riding, but haven't had a moto for 15 years, so I'm admittedly am a little out of the game so I can't give a lot of suggestions. My dad has a mid 2000's 4-stroke 450f that is a great bike to ride on sand and trails.


Sand riding looks soooo much fun. Don't know if there are any places to ride sand in CO, but I'd be willing to drive pretty far to play in the sand. Actually rabbit valley in Fruita CO is a pretty sandy OHV area, but not quite the same as riding dunes.

I've been checking out track kits for motos and that looks like it could be a good alternative to a snowmobile, and a bit like riding in sand. Winters are long when you live at 10,000ft!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

69erSycip said:


> Sweet! $900 for the Rekluse and $200 for the brake kit. Easy right?!?!
> 
> Actually, thanks to you guys I'm now thinking of that brake kit. With my Rekluse I have to feather the clutch on gnarly downhills to get a little engine braking. If I just use the front and rear brakes I can't get a ton of control mostly because the back brake skids so easily with my big ass feet stabbing at the pedal.


Not cheap, but could be cheaper than hitting a tree because I grabbed a handful of.... clutch.


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

chauzie said:


> and make sure you have good health insurance. I have not met a motohead who has not spent time in the hospital yet. For starter, assume a broken leg minumum.


I agree. I started on a kx60 and my last bike was an 08 kx450f. I've owned just about everything in between those two at one point or another. I've even spent some time riding my old mans kx500. I've alsi spent time in the hospital with a broken tib/fib and a few other less serious injuries. You want an easy bike to learn on? 250f hands down.

Sent from my Nexus S 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## JefedelosJefes (Jun 30, 2004)

Welcome to the start of the rest of your life. I just made the mtb to moto leap and it is awesome. After you get the basic controls down (takes a couple weeks), you'll be supprized with how comfortable you are on it. I found the transition super easy especially when it comes to trail riding. Just start out with a cheap 125 2-stroke or 250 4-stroke. You'll find pretty comparable costs, but you get way more for your money when buying a moto vs a mtb. Once you've been riding that for a bit you'll have a better idea of what you want and can feel confident on dropping some coin.

It's like riding downhill all day! who wouldn't like that???


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

JefedelosJefes said:


> Welcome to the start of the rest of your life. It's like riding downhill all day! who wouldn't like that???


I like the way you think.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

69erSycip said:


> Sweet! $900 for the Rekluse and $200 for the brake kit.


More like $600 for the clutch, $300-400 used. If it's a KTM you only need a custom brake hose for like $70. I use Speigler.
The 105 doea get some use by the GF. She loves it.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

dh hill bike and dirt bike... 125cc 4 stroke awesomesauce...


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i came from sport bikes to mountain biking... to me, having the throttle makes things sooooooo much easier. downhill is way harder than dragging elbows.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll agree with the statements that a lot of the skills transfer. In fact, they transfer in both directions pretty well. The controls might take some time to get used to, but I've been doing it so long I couldn't guess how long it will take you. For me, they are such different machines that even though my brakes are set up the backward American way on the MTB and I have the standard controls on the dirtbikes, I never mix them up.

The technical stuff will work you, but it's doable. MTB skills and trials (bicycle or moto) will help. A lot of the Extreme Enduro guys, like in that video, have a trials background. Technical singletrack is my favorite. I strung together a bunch of the hardest trails I know a couple weeks ago and took a friend along. Here's the result: Link

For a first bike, assuming you're not turned off by the height of regular 11-12" travel dirtbikes, I'd recommend a 250cc four stroke trail bike like a CRF250X or KTM 250 XC (or XC-W). It will have similar overall power to a 125cc 2-stroke, but more low-end. I find four strokes to be a whole lot easier to deal with. No mixing gas and oil, much better fuel economy, maintenance is a little different, but not bad, and 4-strokes seem to last longer. At high (or highly varying) altitude, if you've got the budget, a newer bike with EFI will be easier to deal with.


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

Yardstick said:


> I'd recommend a 250cc four stroke trail bike like a CRF250X


cough cough stainless valves replacement (I know as I have one)

Nice trip report Yardstick. Love tight wash riding. I've done a bunch now in Nebraska.

Here is my MB500 trip report on ADVRider.

The 2011 MonkeyButt 500 Ride - Page 4 - ADVrider


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

I didn't read past the part where you said something like, " I need to hit the gym before I get the cr500 because I am to weak to even muscle my mtb around". God I hope you aren't thinking a cr500 is a trails bike and not enough cash for a helmet and a cr500 = quick death. The cr500 was a BEAST, it's not a beginner bike at all.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

69erSycip said:


> cough cough stainless valves replacement (I know as I have one)
> 
> Nice trip report Yardstick. Love tight wash riding. I've done a bunch now in Nebraska.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've done a few of those.  That MB500 looks pretty fun! I recognized the Taylor Park area. I had a KTM 450 that got me there from Buena Vista and then decided to pop its water pump seals! That sent me back to AZ on the first day of riding that area. :madman: I would like to get to CO again this year. My wife and I rode around 2-up on our 950 Adventure last summer, but we were too early to get over some of the higher, dirt passes.

I didn't realize the 250x's had valve issues. It could still be a good beginner bike. That's just something to keep an eye on. I don't know if there is a perfect bike that you don't ever have to pay attention to. If there is, I want it!


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

Yardstick said:


> It could still be a good beginner bike.


It has been a nice bike. I've done that MB500 ride twice on it with only minimal issues. Parts are pretty inexpensive and easy to get but yes the intake valves are titanium and they don't last long. Makes for a great plated trail bike. I'm ready for the CRF450X now but I had to earn it


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

69erSycip said:


> <---- Another KTM 300 EXC with a Rekluse here. It is a beast. Agreed that the KTM 200 is a great bike for trail riding.


Yep I got one on my 200 exc. Green sticker, great for trail riding. I'll probably get a bigger trail bike next year. I'm rocking a 2004 yz450f for track. Got that thing with a brand new engine for $1700. Which is just a hair less than my DH frameset cost...without shock...that I got for wholesale.



69erSycip said:


> Sweet! $900 for the Rekluse and $200 for the brake kit. Easy right?!?!


Uhhh.I got mine basically brand new off some forums for like $400 shipped. I've seen some even cheaper lately. For some reason people install them and don't like them and sell it after one ride. Can't figure out why.

So between $1500 for the ktm, and 400 for the rekluse, I've spend less on my trail bike then I have on my DH frame, shock, and ti spring. WTF?

Also, 4 stroke trail bikes are stupid. They might even be stupid for track compared to a bigger (300-ish) 2 stroke. Not sure I can comment on that yet.

And for gods sake do NOT ge a 125. So stupid. You'll be cursing it on your first hill climb.


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> More like $600 for the clutch, $300-400 used. If it's a KTM you only need a custom brake hose for like $70. I use Speigler.


Good call. What did you use to block of the hydraulic clutch line? Any issues with using the clutch lever as a brake lever? Bleed and go?


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

singlesprocket said:


> dh hill bike and dirt bike... 125cc 4 stroke awesomesauce...


Lookn' good, but what are the pedals for?



Yardstick said:


> I strung together a bunch of the hardest trails I know a couple weeks ago and took a friend along. Here's the result: Link


Maybe it's the picture of the guy laying spent on the ground, but that looks like hard work. Fun, but hard work 



Yardstick said:


> For a first bike, assuming you're not turned off by the height of regular 11-12" travel dirtbikes, I'd recommend a 250cc four stroke trail bike like a CRF250X or KTM 250 XC (or XC-W). It will have similar overall power to a 125cc 2-stroke, but more low-end. I find four strokes to be a whole lot easier to deal with. No mixing gas and oil, much better fuel economy, maintenance is a little different, but not bad, and 4-strokes seem to last longer. At high (or highly varying) altitude, if you've got the budget, a newer bike with EFI will be easier to deal with.


I'm 6'1" so seat height shouldn't be a problem, but at 150lb I'm sure I'll have to mess with the suspension. What years did EFI start making an appearance? I assume EFI negates the need to re-jet for different altitudes?



fourtyounce said:


> I didn't read past the part where you said something like, " I need to hit the gym before I get the cr500 because I am to weak to even muscle my mtb around". God I hope you aren't thinking a cr500 is a trails bike and not enough cash for a helmet and a cr500 = quick death. The cr500 was a BEAST, it's not a beginner bike at all.


I was joking (except the part about hitting the gym). No way would I ride any moto without a helmet and no way would I get a 80+ hp bike when I don't even know how to ride.

I always wear a helmet when I'm trail riding, but in 35 years of riding a pushy I've never hit my head... except this one time when I was just dicking around on this little jump in the back yard... and you guessed it, I wasn't wearing a helmet. Not fun waking up, not knowing where you are, what country you're in, why your face hurts and why the **** everyone is staring at you. It took me several hours to recall anything that had happened in the last 6 months. No sir, you won't catch me on a bike without a helmet.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want a bike that has an excellent trail powerband, and is very cheap, try to find an old KDX220. Tons of torque. 

It's not light, but it's cheap and relatively reliable. Assuming, of course, that you are able to find a decent specimen.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

69erSycip said:


> Good call. What did you use to block of the hydraulic clutch line? Any issues with using the clutch lever as a brake lever? Bleed and go?


Bleed and go. I've done it on KTMs with Brembo and Magura clutch levers. You can use the banjo bolt and washers that you'll take off the foot master cylinder. I put an m10 bolt from the hardware store in the clutch slave to block it off.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

I ride my BMW R1150GS like its a trail bike, on singletrak, and let me tell you it is a heavy assed pig! DH skills transfer nicely, but not everything is the same. A rekluse clutch *is* a huge help, but its not a requirement. I ride a lot of stuff on my ceramic dry clutch that wet clutch folks also ride. Its a matter of knowing your engagement points and being smart about letting it slip without causing a burn. Braking is similar, you *may* want to set up your bicycle to moto style if you plan on switching back and forth rapidly.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve71 said:


> Maybe it's the picture of the guy laying spent on the ground, but that looks like hard work. Fun, but hard work
> 
> I'm 6'1" so seat height shouldn't be a problem, but at 150lb I'm sure I'll have to mess with the suspension. What years did EFI start making an appearance? I assume EFI negates the need to re-jet for different altitudes?


Most of those pictures don't really convey just how hard those trails are. It's tough to get the camera out for the really nasty stuff and then the camera flattens everything out so you can't get an appreciation for the steepness.

EFI on smaller, off-road dirtbikes is pretty recent (as in model year 2012 and very few 2011 for KTM). It has been around for a couple more years on MX bikes, but those typically aren't as good for technical trail riding without some modifications (adding flywheel weight, tuning the EFI to mellow the power, changing the 19" rear wheel to 18", etc...). None of those are critical, but they help when you're in technical situations. If you want to be barely street legal, you need lights, which then necessitates more changes to the electrical system. Carbureted bikes past about 2006 are typically pretty good, but still can't adjust for big swings in altitude. I don't like rejetting, so I welcome EFI. A lot of people like that a carburetor can usually be repaired or limped home where if a component in an EFI system fails, you're stuck (not really, but that's what most people think).


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

KTM's carburated bikes have a jetting chart in the manual so the night before a ride you can set it up for the altitude and temperature you'll be riding at. It takes less than half an hour and saves the weight, expense, and complexity of EFI.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Yardstick said:


> II strung together a bunch of the hardest trails I know a couple weeks ago and took a friend along. Here's the result: Link


Terrific ride report Yardstick. Looks like an awesome, gnarly ride. Where in AZ is that? Would you show an out of towner around that loop sometime if I make it down that way?

I've ridden stuff kinda like that on a 525 EXC and a 300XCW and except for the long, steep, loose hill climbs, I think I'd prefer the 300 (although I would worry more about the big expansion chamber on the two stroke getting crushed). Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

recitio said:


> If you want a bike that has an excellent trail powerband, and is very cheap, try to find an old KDX220. Tons of torque.
> 
> It's not light, but it's cheap and relatively reliable. Assuming, of course, that you are able to find a decent specimen.


Thanks, I'll and that one to list.



Twilight Error said:


> Braking is similar, you *may* want to set up your bicycle to moto style if you plan on switching back and forth rapidly.


Being an Aussies i run moto style brakes on MTB's, that just what we grew up with.



Yardstick said:


> Most of those pictures don't really convey just how hard those trails are. It's tough to get the camera out for the really nasty stuff and then the camera flattens everything out so you can't get an appreciation for the steepness.


Yeah, it's not often pics convey the steepness and pucker factor. At least with an MTB you can always walk the steeper stuff, but having to muscle around a 230lb moto would be a lot of work, I'd imagine!



recitio said:


> EFI on smaller, off-road dirtbikes is pretty recent (as in model year 2012 and very few 2011 for KTM). It has been around for a couple more years on MX bikes, but those typically aren't as good for technical trail riding without some modifications (adding flywheel weight, tuning the EFI to mellow the power, changing the 19" rear wheel to 18", etc...). None of those are critical, but they help when you're in technical situations. If you want to be barely street legal, you need lights, which then necessitates more changes to the electrical system. Carbureted bikes past about 2006 are typically pretty good, but still can't adjust for big swings in altitude. I don't like rejetting, so I welcome EFI. A lot of people like that a carburetor can usually be repaired or limped home where if a component in an EFI system fails, you're stuck (not really, but that's what most people think).


Thanks for that info. At least for my first bike I don't want to buy something shinny and new that I'd be afraid to drop. I might just have to put up with the hassle of rejetting at least for the short term.



Lelandjt said:


> KTM's carburated bikes have a jetting chart in the manual so the night before a ride you can set it up for the altitude and temperature you'll be riding at. It takes less than half an hour and saves the weight, expense, and complexity of EFI.


1/2 an hour isn't too bad, but (down the road) if the whole family ends up with bikes, that could be a show stopper.

----------------------

Thanks for all the help and suggestion guys. Looks like the house in the mountains is going to work out so with some luck, I might be twisting a throttle this summer.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

KRob said:


> Terrific ride report Yardstick. Looks like an awesome, gnarly ride. Where in AZ is that? Would you show an out of towner around that loop sometime if I make it down that way?
> 
> I've ridden stuff kinda like that on a 525 EXC and a 300XCW and except for the long, steep, loose hill climbs, I think I'd prefer the 300 (although I would worry more about the big expansion chamber on the two stroke getting crushed). Different strokes for different folks I guess.


Thanks! I might be able to arrange a ride for an out-of-towner. I have done it before, but I was sick at the time so could barely do the easy stuff and had to just point and say, "go that way and I'll meet you down the trail". Those trails are northeast of Phoenix. You'll want to make a trip sooner rather than later. The harder trails in that area are not part of the current National Forest travel plan so they will likely be closed off as soon as this year. I'm still holding out hope that the trails will stay open with one of their alternate plans. It's also going to start warming up soon. Those are not trails you want to be stuck on when the temps creep into the 90's.

I have done the Cement Creek trail on a KTM 625 SXC, 300 XC-W and the 530 and I prefer the 530 by FAR. I would almost rather ride a 625 through there again than the 300. I did some back-to-back testing on the 300 and 530 that convinced me the four stroke was for me. I'm actually faster on the four stroke while using a lot less energy. It doesn't make a lot of sense because the bike is heavier, but that's what my testing showed (timed laps on the same trail, same day, same bike setup). This ride was the one that really made me question the 2-stroke. And I used to love riding 2-strokes!



Steve71 said:


> Yeah, it's not often pics convey the steepness and pucker factor. At least with an MTB you can always walk the steeper stuff, but having to muscle around a 230lb moto would be a lot of work, I'd imagine!


Take a look at the two rides I linked in the reply to KRob.  It is hard work, but it is also very FUN!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

fourtyounce said:


> I didn't read past the part where you said something like, " I need to hit the gym before I get the cr500 because I am to weak to even muscle my mtb around". God I hope you aren't thinking a cr500 is a trails bike and not enough cash for a helmet and a cr500 = quick death. The cr500 was a BEAST, it's not a beginner bike at all.


1992 CR was the last 500 I road. I was not to bad. Easier to get around tracks on than the 125 was for sure. The Powerband was always there. But I was on a 125 for about 4 years at that point. I would not mind getting a 500 as a track bike.....sometime.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Yardstick said:


> I have done the Cement Creek trail on a KTM 625 SXC, 300 XC-W and the 530 and I prefer the 530 by FAR. I would almost rather ride a 625 through there again than the 300. I did some back-to-back testing on the 300 and 530 that convinced me the four stroke was for me. I'm actually faster on the four stroke while using a lot less energy.


That is interesting. I find I use a ton less energy on the 300. Loved the big 525 for more open stuff, fast sand washes, and huge, loose, techy climbs but for slow, tight techy stuff it would beat me up bad. I did the Idaho City 100 several years back on the 525 and I can't remember ever being that tired. I was actually glad when I flatted after 65 miles.



Yardstick said:


> Take a look at the two rides I linked in the reply to KRob.  It is hard work, but it is also very FUN!


Amazing. Really enjoyed those. The video really showed how tight Cement Creek is..... (Don't have to worry about tipping over at least, ha ha) and I can see where the tractor-like power of the 530 would be an advantage in that kind of stuff. Just let it idle its way up through through the crack.

Questions: What kind of pipe guard is that on your 300? That looks like it might actually stand a chance of doing some good in that kind of terrain.

What was it about that last ride that made you decide to go with the four-stroke (other than the back-to-back timed testing)? Was it the fact that everyone else was able to fill up at the pump or did you find you were just having to work alot harder to ride some sections that guys were having an easier time on the four strokes?

Looks like the trials tires are the way to go in those rocks. How do they do in the sand washes and dry loose climbs?

Sorry about the thread jack Steve71. Hopefully this information is helpful to your research as well.


----------



## jds2835 (May 22, 2011)

Every fast moto rider that I know is also fast on a bicycle, the skills do transfer. The Jarvis video is awesome but he was one of the top trials riders in the world...If you like technical trail riding a ktm200 is hard to beat. I'm drooling over a 150xc. I rode the moto trial nationals on a Beta evo last year. If you want to ride like the video a trials bike is what you want.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

KRob said:


> Looks like the trials tires are the way to go in those rocks. How do they do in the sand washes and dry loose climbs?


It gets by. I've never gotten stuck in deep sand or not made a climb with my trials tire (Pirelli MT43). For exclusive sand dune or prepped moto track riding I mount a Dunlop MX51* but for all trail riding I prefer the trials tire. A nice bonus is it doesn't tear up singletrack or leave tracks on trails that are questionably legal.

*This tire in 110/100-18 is the same height as the 4.00-18 MT43 so gearing and geometry stay the same when swapping.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

KRob said:


> Questions: What kind of pipe guard is that on your 300? That looks like it might actually stand a chance of doing some good in that kind of terrain.


That is a Hyde Racing guard. It is a full skid plate with the pipe guard built in. It seemed to do the job.



KRob said:


> What was it about that last ride that made you decide to go with the four-stroke (other than the back-to-back timed testing)? Was it the fact that everyone else was able to fill up at the pump or did you find you were just having to work alot harder to ride some sections that guys were having an easier time on the four strokes?


I carried pre-mix oil on the ride that made me re-think the 300, so I was able to fill up at regular gas stations in one gallon increments. That was okay, but on the four stroke I wouldn't have needed any additional fuel. Taking almost 5 gallons of fuel to go ~85 miles on the 300 was an eye-opener. The other was the top speed differential. I think the 300 could top out somewhere in the 60 mph range on some of the gravel roads we hit, but past about 45mph it felt like I was wringing its neck! The guys on the four strokes were pulling away almost effortlessly. The 2-stroke also seemed much more sensitive to elevation and temperature. At the start of the ride it ran great. When we got to ~5,000 ft it was too rich and running poorly.

The biggest thing though was something almost opposite to what you notice. On technical trail I find the 530 feels much more planted and stable and doesn't get upset by the smaller bumps. I felt like I had to constantly correct for the 300 being deflected by trail junk that the 530 would just roll right over.



KRob said:


> Looks like the trials tires are the way to go in those rocks. How do they do in the sand washes and dry loose climbs?


Like Lelandjt said, the trials tires work okay enough not to get stuck in sand and they are pretty low-impact on the trails. I haven't tried it in serious, sticky mud, but I suspect it wouldn't do so well there. It does okay with a little mud since the tire flexes and seems to squeeze it out. I have been denied on a climb with the trials tire (in that first ride report: "Sycamore Death March"). I want to go back with a fresh knobby and see if it makes a difference. The hill was extremely steep and the gravel and sand mix on it was really loose and deep. When I went up it before (with a knobby) it was raining and the traction was much better.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Yardstick said:


> The biggest thing though was something almost opposite to what you notice. On technical trail I find the 530 feels much more planted and stable and doesn't get upset by the smaller bumps. I felt like I had to constantly correct for the 300 being deflected by trail junk that the 530 would just roll right over.


Ok. I can see that. I think we're just talking about different kinds of slow tech. I _did_ appreciate how the 525 seemed to not get bounced around in rocky, uneven, terrain, sand whoops, and creek beds like that. There's definitely something to the freight train, steady nature of the big four stroke. I guess my exhausting experience was more with slow, tight, relatively smooth woods riding where you're constantly turning every 10-30 yards. It doesn't like to change direction (which is exactly why it's so good in the situation described above).

There's also something to be said for the long fuel range, ease of service station refills, ease of street licencing, and effortless fast cruising of the the 530 (525exc).


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

What you guys are describing is why I plan to keep my CRF250X (or upgrade to CRF450X) as my plated trail bike. I can get 120 miles of trail riding with just a little 2.3 gallon tank. I can't go over 65 mph but that doesn't bother me since I am no street racer. The extra weight gives it stability but it isn't too heavy to pick up.

I don't run trials tires but I do run Tubliss.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Not much trail riding experience here....

But I've got a 2009 KLX250SF.

If you're into trails, the KLX250S would be a great starter bike.

Mine has great pickup off the line, and climbs hills fine... and it's geared a lot higher than the S model.

You can probably find a 2005-2007 model for about $2500 or less, with a bunch of the power adding mods already done for you.

It's pretty light at around 280 lbs, and is on the "short" side for a motorcycle, on the SF I sit flat footed with knees bent a bit, S model still flat foot, but knees almost straight, and I'm 6', 32" inseam. I can easily lay the bike on it's side and pick it up with ease.. just grab the bars and lift... and I'm a skinny dude.. 155 lbs.

The biggest selling point on this bike for a new rider is... it's much less maintenance than for instance.. a KTM. I'm no expert, but from what I've learned reading about pretty much every make of bike in this category, is that the Kawasaki is near impossible to mess up if neglected. Just change the oil whenever you remember... and throw some lube on the chain. Engines have seen up to 60,000 miles on the one site I'm on with only oil changes, and 1 or 2 valve adjustments.

Not that I'm saying KTM is an every ride maintenance, but in comparison on the Interwebz, a KTM sounds like a lot more work.

Also, there is a 351cc big bore kit available for the little KLX. Which also appears to be great durability wise.

Regarding the video you posted though, don't expect to just jump on and ride like that guy. He looks to have at least a few years under his belt on a moto trials bike.


----------



## Allmtnman (May 15, 2008)

I just bought my first dirt bike this winter. I have now been on a dirt bike 3 times. There is some learning curve, but if you stick with it a few times you will get it. I jumped on a 08 yz 450. I am only 175-180 with gear and it is a beast, but not bad. You will have fun, but it will take some upper body strength to get good. Try to stay relaxed on the bars, position is everything on these things. Great training for dh riding though.I agree 250f to learn. I just came across a smokin deal on a 450 and figured I would just get used to it.


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

Rode dirt bikes for 15 years before I started with the mtb this year... I really miss the dirt bike :/ 

I'm impressed with the guy in the vid. He's riding that dirt bike like a trials bike... not an easy thing to do at all.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry, not to thread jack but I couldn't think of anywhere else to put this, I'm 17 and weigh about 150 on a good day, my friend is offering to sell me his 125 four stroke for a steal of a price, and I've never ridden a dirt bike before in my life although I've always wanted to.

Would the 125 be alright? My friend who rides a lot was telling me it's not enough power for me, what do you guys think?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

For the OP, check out the KTM350 or 450 and the KTM 350 freeride. If those have been suggested I didn't read the whole thread sorry.

Here's some all mountain riding on the freeride.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/ot-all-mountain-motorized-750072.html


----------



## Allmtnman (May 15, 2008)

Borgschulze said:


> Not much trail riding experience here....
> 
> But I've got a 2009 KLX250SF.
> 
> ...


280 lbs? Light? Hmmmmm.... Sounds a little heavy to me. You need to try out an mx bike and see what you are missing in the flickability dept. I got my 2008 yz450f for 2800, bone stock and mint condition with maybe 5 hrs on it. It wieghs in at 220 dry, 240ish max wet I believe. Most 4 strokes will go a long time before needing anything more that a valve adjustment. They are all fairly low maint. rides. Especially anything after 2006.


----------



## ZGjethro (Sep 4, 2011)

KRob said:


> These two statements don't go together well at all. 125cc 2-strokes are light but they don't make great trail bikes because they make most of their power at fairly high RPM..... and at a 10,000' + it will be worse.
> 
> You don't need a super powerful engine but something that has enough grunt and low-end power to keep you going in slow techy, steep, high-altitude situations is going to be easier to ride than a 125. Think KTM 300XCW with a slipper clutch. Great bike, fairly light, and beginner friendly.
> 
> Poke around on some dirt bike sites and ask questions and you'll get some good advice. I like KTMTalk and Thumpertalk.


I have a pair of 300 KTMs. Great bikes. I would look for a 200,250,300 KTM if you want a KTM. I would skip the slipper clutch and get a Rekluse automatic clutch. Slipper clutches are more for road riding, or for big four strokes to reduce engine braking while auto clutches disengage at low revs


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

ZGjethro said:


> I have a pair of 300 KTMs. Great bikes. I would look for a 200,250,300 KTM if you want a KTM. I would skip the slipper clutch and get a Rekluse automatic clutch. Slipper clutches are more for road riding, or for big four strokes to reduce engine braking while auto clutches disengage at low revs


Yes. That's what I meant. Rekluse. (I didn't know a slipper clutch was something different than the Rekluse Auto clutch)


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

I have a KX 450f 2009. I love MX as much as DH, but they are different. You would have to get used to throttle control and using the clutch, along with dragging the back brake and accelerating out of turns. a 250 four stroke would be a great place to start.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

^MX is pretty different than trail riding, which is very similar to DH. I like MX, but no where near as much as flying through trees and going over mountains.


----------



## mb889 (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck. 
I've e been riding MX for 15 years. The ideas are about the same but the execution is quite a bit different. A dirt bike doesn't exactly do what you want as easily as a mountain bike. Take it easy at first and push but don't push too hard. Don't get me wrong biking can be dangerous, but on a dirt bike your going 2-4 times faster without any effort. I ride a 250 two stroke and a 450 four stroke. Respect those machines or you'll pay. Shred on.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Bumping this back up. I bought this on the week-end - 06' KTM 300 XC-W with less than 20 hours on the clock for $3800. Pretty much perfect condition.

I had it re-jetted for 10-12K ft at the KTM dealer yesterday and then proceeded to mess up my back maneuvering the bike trailer when I got home. :madman:

Can't wait to get on this thing when my back heals. Thanks again for all the help guys!

First upgrade will be a rekluse - I want my rear brake back on the handlebars where it belongs.


----------



## ZGjethro (Sep 4, 2011)

Steve71 said:


> Bumping this back up. I bought this on the week-end - 06' KTM 300 XC-W with less than 20 hours on the clock for $3800. Pretty much perfect condition.
> 
> I had it re-jetted for 10-12K ft at the KTM dealer yesterday and then proceeded to mess up my back maneuvering the bike trailer when I got home. :madman:
> 
> ...


I have an 07 300 XCW with about 500 hours on it. It is no where as pretty as yours. I have swapped all my bikes to a right hand front brake to mimic the dirt and street bikes. You can get a left hand rear brake lever which works with or without a clutch lever. Dual Actuated Left Hand Rear Brake Kit for KTM, Husaberg, Husqvarna by Rekluse | Slavens Racing 719-475-2624. I would like to get a rekluse also. I think the left hand brake would be really handy for downhill right hand switch backs. Other than that, the brake pedal works just fine.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice bike! Be easy on that throttle though - you may not realize it, but you just bought yourself a BIG bike. 2-strokes are jumpy, so respect how much power it has, especially if you've never ridden before. It can and will take off whether or not you are asking it to, don't expect it to be nice.

I just bought myself this and even after quite a few years on and off dirtbikes of smaller cc's I cannot believe how much power it makes (1 hp for 4.7 lbs of bike). 









Tons of fun, but everyone breaks themselves sooner or later. Let's try our best to make that "later".

Have a blast!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

ZGjethro said:


> I have an 07 300 XCW with about 500 hours on it. It is no where as pretty as yours. I have swapped all my bikes to a right hand front brake to mimic the dirt and street bikes. You can get a left hand rear brake lever which works with or without a clutch lever. Dual Actuated Left Hand Rear Brake Kit for KTM, Husaberg, Husqvarna by Rekluse | Slavens Racing 719-475-2624. I would like to get a rekluse also. I think the left hand brake would be really handy for downhill right hand switch backs. Other than that, the brake pedal works just fine.


I've always run a right front brake on my MTBs, which gives me a bit more confidence starting out on the moto. On the MTB, I like to feather the rear brake if I need to scrub a little speed mid corner without causing the bike to dive. Does a 2-stroke have enough engine braking so that you can accomplish the same thing by backing off the throttle?


----------



## ZGjethro (Sep 4, 2011)

There is a bit of engine braking, but nothing like a 4stroke has. For a lot of people that is a plus entering corners as you can flow through them without needing to clutch in. You will definitely have more feel for the brake with a hand lever. Many people drag the rear brake without realizing it as it is easy to put a little pressure on the foot pedal.


----------



## uncreative (Apr 1, 2004)

For me, the hardest thing about learning to ride a dirt bike, coming from MTBs, is that it is OK and preferable to use the brakes, and use them hard. I was so used staying off the brakes as much as possible that it really slowed me down on the dirt bike. 

fwiw, i've never had any problems switching between motorcycles and bicycles with the standard brake lever setup. give it a few rides before you spend a bunch of money. 

igotbanned- that CR you have is a whole different beast than steve71s bike in terms of power delivery. way less jumpy and more chuggable at low rpms.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

igotbanned said:


> Nice bike! Be easy on that throttle though - you may not realize it, but you just bought yourself a BIG bike. 2-strokes are jumpy, so respect how much power it has, especially if you've never ridden before. It can and will take off whether or not you are asking it to, don't expect it to be nice.
> 
> I just bought myself this and even after quite a few years on and off dirtbikes of smaller cc's I cannot believe how much power it makes (1 hp for 4.7 lbs of bike).
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful looking ride you have there. Is is setup for the track or trails - looks like smaller wheel in the back, but it's a bit hard to tell.

As igotbanned said, the KTM 300 is supposed to be very lug-able with lots of low down torque. No sudden hit when it gets on the pipe like a 250 2t moto, but you can tune it with different power valve spring to give the engine a different character. The guy I bought it off has it set up for very linear power delivery. I'm also at 10,000ft so the engine output will be down from 50hp to about 35. Still a lot of power for a first bike. Hopefully we'll be picking up a TTR 125 for the wife in the next few days. I can putt around on that till I get the hang of it.



uncreative said:


> fwiw, i've never had any problems switching between motorcycles and bicycles with the standard brake lever setup. give it a few rides before you spend a bunch of money.


For sure and I will try to find a used one when the time comes.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> .
> 
> As igotbanned said, the KTM 300 is supposed to be very lug-able with lots of low down torque. No sudden hit when it gets on the pipe like a 250 2t moto, but you can tune it with different power valve spring to give the engine a different character. The guy I bought it off has it set up for very linear power delivery. I'm also at 10,000ft so the engine output will be down from 50hp to about 35. Still a lot of power for a first bike. Hopefully we'll be picking up a TTR 125 for the wife in the next few days. I can putt around on that till I get the hang of it.
> .


Yep, you bought the perfect bike for what you plan on doing and at the altitude you plan on using it. That is the exact year and model I have and it is the most docile, easy to ride bike I've ever ridden........ that will _still _get up and rip when you want it to. Lots of low end tractor power and very hard to stall even without a Rekluse.

The 450 four strokes I've ridden (mx versions) are way more abrupt and more of a hand full than this 300xcw.

Congrats! Now go tear up some trail!

Kidding! Just kidding. Please stay on motorized trails and ride responsibly.
Speaking of that, you should consider a trials tire for the rear if you're primarily going to be doing trail riding. They grip very well and reward good throttle control with loads of traction and tend to tear up trails less.


----------



## ZGjethro (Sep 4, 2011)

On my 300 XCW, when it came time for the first fresh top end, I sent it off to Slavens racing. He did the cylinder deck mod and cut the head for more torque at high elevations. I run both a Gnarly or an SST pipe with the Turbine core Q or the Stealth muffler. My bike is an awesome trail machine with tons of luggability, yet it still come on pretty hard when I twist it. Plus both of those mufflers are the quietest I could find, and I also run a DB snorkel which makes it even quieter. No one on the trails likes a loud bike. Keep it quiet and keep the trails open to us


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

KRob said:


> Yep, you bought the perfect bike for what you plan on doing and at the altitude you plan on using it. That is the exact year and model I have and it is the most docile, easy to ride bike I've ever ridden........ that will _still _get up and rip when you want it to. Lots of low end tractor power and very hard to stall even without a Rekluse.
> 
> The 450 four strokes I've ridden (mx versions) are way more abrupt and more of a hand full than this 300xcw.
> 
> ...


Thanks Krob! IIRC didn't you used to have a orange intense 6.6. That must have looked nice next to the KTM.



ZGjethro said:


> On my 300 XCW, when it came time for the first fresh top end, I sent it off to Slavens racing. He did the cylinder deck mod and cut the head for more torque at high elevations. I run both a Gnarly or an SST pipe with the Turbine core Q or the Stealth muffler. My bike is an awesome trail machine with tons of luggability, yet it still come on pretty hard when I twist it. Plus both of those mufflers are the quietest I could find, and I also run a DB snorkel which makes it even quieter. No one on the trails likes a loud bike. Keep it quiet and keep the trails open to us


How long did you get on your top end? I've read people are getting everywhere from 100-300 hours.

Torquey AND quite sounds good to me. The dirt roads in our neighborhood are private and allow quads and dirt bikes. As much as that's appealing on many levels, I was dreading the possibility of hours of OHV noise. So far it's just been maybe 5-6 drive byes a week. It's mostly second homes so 90% of the time there are only a few people with in a mile radius. :thumbsup:

I'm not too far from Crested Butte, Salida and Taylor Park. This is going to be FUN, provided I don't jack myself up


----------



## ZGjethro (Sep 4, 2011)

Steve71, I am heading over to the CB side tomorrow from Aspen. I have had a very busy spring with a home project and this will be my first moto ride, although I have three mtn bike rides in. Worst spring not riding I have ever had, but now it is time to get after it!

I went perhaps a year too long, at an estimated 350-400 hours. I put a #2 piston in and my cylinder was good. These bikes go more hours than smaller bikes since they are not revved as hard

make sure that factory muffler is replaced with a spark arrested model. We do not need any more fires this year. The FMF turbine core models are effective and do not plug up like screen models do. If you can find a DB Snorkel (out of business) for sale, buy it. They look dorky but really quiet the bike down, especially if you are not wringing the bike out.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve71 said:


> That is one beautiful looking ride you have there. Is is setup for the track or trails - looks like smaller wheel in the back, but it's a bit hard to tell.
> 
> As igotbanned said, the KTM 300 is supposed to be very lug-able with lots of low down torque. No sudden hit when it gets on the pipe like a 250 2t moto, but you can tune it with different power valve spring to give the engine a different character. The guy I bought it off has it set up for very linear power delivery. I'm also at 10,000ft so the engine output will be down from 50hp to about 35. Still a lot of power for a first bike. Hopefully we'll be picking up a TTR 125 for the wife in the next few days. I can putt around on that till I get the hang of it.
> 
> For sure and I will try to find a used one when the time comes.


Thanks!

Its pretty moto'd out, though I plan on moving it towards a more "trail" set-up. It's got quite the hit when it gets on the power band - puts me on a wheelie any time that I've got traction, and I've spun tire on dry asphalt in 3rd gear. Stupid fast.

And thats lucky you've already got a bike tuned down towards some low-end pull...save yourself some effort. Have you got electric start on it too, like every other KTM?


----------



## ZGjethro (Sep 4, 2011)

igotbanned said:


> Have you got electric start on it too, like every other KTM?


KTM 2t 300s got electric starting in 08 as the first in the 2stroke lineup to get it.. It is hardly needed on a 2t, and a lot of people take it off and save like 7/9 lbs or something. It also has problems.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

^^^ Mostly just heckling him, but interesting. I sure could have used it the other day when I got stuck sideways on a hill --> steeper hill --> cliff and had to try and stay upright while kicking it over. PITA I'll say.


----------



## ZGjethro (Sep 4, 2011)

I am 6'-4", so I have no problem balancing on a hillside and kick starting a bike. My friends who are under 5'-8" have a lot of trouble starting tall bikes in awkward positions.

I have not ridden since last November. Today I went out and did a 65 miler, which is usually pretty common and no big deal if one has been riding. I am exhausted and will be super sore in a day or so. It is amazing how tiring a little wrist twisting can be!


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

ZGjethro said:


> It is amazing how tiring a little wrist twisting can be!


 No kidding! I'm still feeling *this ride (linky)* from last weekend, but I rode a little Wednesday and will be back to the punishment tomorrow, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

ZGjethro said:


> Steve71, I am heading over to the CB side tomorrow from Aspen.
> 
> make sure that factory muffler is replaced with a spark arrested model. We do not need any more fires this year.


CB! Have great time - shouldn't be too hard! 

My muffler says it's got a USFS approved spark arrestor. As you say, Colorado has enough fires as it is.



Yardstick said:


> No kidding! I'm still feeling *this ride (linky)* from last weekend, but I rode a little Wednesday and will be back to the punishment tomorrow, too! :thumbsup:


Looks like some nice single track. AZ right? Must get HOT in summer with all that gear on.

As someone already said, my 300 doesn't have an e-start. Shouldn't be much of an issue at my height and a rekluse pretty much eliminates stalling anyway.

An electric starter is something we're looking for on the wife's bike - as it's going to be a 4 stroke and she's 5'1".


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

i ride a xr250r but looking to get something like a crf450x :thumbsup: dont hurt yourself you gotta respect them. i took a pretty bad digger last year riding a wheelie going way to fast... once you crash it knocks you down a couple of notches and makes you think alot more before you do something. GOOD LUCK man.


BRAAAAAAPPP


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve71 said:


> Looks like some nice single track. AZ right? Must get HOT in summer with all that gear on.


Yep, that's in AZ. It's a little higher elevation near Prescott. It does get warm in all the gear, even at higher elevations, but it's necessary stuff. It is tolerable as long as you're moving or out early enough that the temps are lower. *This weekend* we ended up a little lower and exposed and it was warmer. I even ran out of water toward the end of the ride.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice RR yardstick! That looks like some tough going especially with all those loose tennis ball sized rocks. 

I finally got my first ride in. Just a little loop around the house that involved a few steep loose sections.

The 300 is one intimidating looking/sounding bike, but all my concerns were unfounded. After a min or so on the bike I was comfortable opening up the throttle 1/4 to 1/3 in first & second and holding it there when it got on the pipe. Krob was right, very linear predictable power with just a bit of surge when in the powerband.

Once in gear, the bike felt very natural and easy to ride. Can't wait until I've trained myself to go through the gears. The bike made it very clear that it would punish any mistakes.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well after two hours of twisting the 300's throttle, all I can say is...*I AM IN LOVE*. :thumbsup:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> Well after two hours of twisting the 300's throttle, all I can say is...*I AM IN LOVE*. :thumbsup:


Good to hear. Looks like you're getting the hang of it. Is that in your back yard?


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

KRob said:


> Good to hear. Looks like you're getting the hang of it. Is that in your back yard?


Thanks! That's our gravel driveway - we were going to get it paved to make it easier to plow in the winter, but for now it's proving some entertainment.

The 'back yard' I was referring to in my OP is the south side of Georgia Pass (Colorado) which is all dirt from the front door. There's a network of OHV trails in the area that I've been exploring this last week. So nice to have the bike out on the trails. I've given myself a few 'oh ****' moments - front wheel washing out on corner and I also know what you mean about not being able to get behind the seat. The bike has whacked me in the ass a few times when I forgot I wasn't on my MTB.

I love being able to lug it a gear high, or ride it on the pipe, depending on my confidence on a given bit of trail. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.


----------

